# DVR Events show up in list as “Locked Event”???



## 459707 (Aug 15, 2007)

Hi, 

For some reason last week I noticed that a lot of my DVR events on my ViP622/722 changed their names to LOCKED EVENT. When if I push Info, it asks for my password, I type it in, and then it tells me what the show actually is. If I want to play the event, I have to put my password in again, and sometimes even a third time if I hit the skip button to skip commercials!!

This has gotten very annoying, and I have looked everywhere and can’t find a straight answer on why my DVR is doing this.

I have also attached a small pic on what this looks like in my DVR list. (note: the blacked out spots are actual event titles that show up correctly, the others that I didn’t black out are the ones I am talking about.)

Anyone know what this is, or how to fix it?
Thanks!

-Scott


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

This can happen if you do some channel locking of some mapped channels and then turn around and lock your system. 

One way you can see why is look at what is locked and then go and take a look at your channel locks to see if that particular channel is locked. If it is that is one reason why it should show up as locked.


----------



## tedb3rd (Feb 2, 2006)

I had the same issue. What happened was some events were set to record off the SD station (as opposed to simulcasted HD channel). Later, I locked out those SD channels so they would not show up on the guide & search as duplicates.

If this is the same thing for you, delete the old timers. Make sure the system is locked. Then, go back and recreate the timer. This way, you know you're selecting a channel for the timer that is not blocked.

I've noticed that locking out certain channels also messes up the DishHome screen. I've just been too lazy to go back and unlock those channels. Not too concerned b/c I don't really use it anyways...


----------



## 459707 (Aug 15, 2007)

Ron Barry said:


> This can happen if you do some channel locking of some mapped channels and then turn around and lock your system.
> 
> One way you can see why is look at what is locked and then go and take a look at your channel locks to see if that particular channel is locked. If it is that is one reason why it should show up as locked.


Thanks for the suggestion. I thought this was the problem, but apparently not. I just double checked tonight and the channels are NOT locked. When the system is unlocked, the event titles come up, but when I lock the system (with the channels locks off) it still masks the title.

Any other suggestions?

Thanks!


----------

